

Fully automatic freighter to dock with ISS - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12554470

======
jrp
Wow! I had no idea the technology was there. It really seems like science
fiction.

~~~
georgecmu
Of course, _they_ wouldn't tell you about it, but Russians have been doing
automatic docking for the past 20 years:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurs_%28docking_system%29>

